# من اجمل السيارات الامريكية، سيارة اكسبلورر Ford Expedition EL



## cars102 (25 أغسطس 2014)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*يسعد مؤسسة بوابة المصدر لاستيراد جميع السيارات والشاحنات والمعدات الثقيله بانواعها*
*ان تقدم لكم احد العروض المميزه*
*عرض سيارةFord Expedition E*
*الموديل:2010*
*حالة السيارة : مستعملة*
*تواجد السيارة : امريكا*
*اللون الخارجي :فضي*
*اللون الداخلي :رصاصي*
*المحرك :8سلندر دفع خلفي
*
*ممشاها:*129,820 mi
*السعر: ريال سعودى ( لا يشمل الجمرك)*
*السياره نظيفه خاليه من الصدمات والحوادث*

*للتواصل مرسلتنا على*
*[email protected]*
*او التواصل مع *
*ابو عقاب واتساب 0546878989*
*زياره موقعنا *
*www.fromusatoksa.com*

*ارجوا مراعاة فرق التوقيت بين السعودية وامريكا لذا نرجوا ان يكون الاتصال من بعد صلاة العشاء الى الفجر بتوقيت السعودية "*
*معلومات اضافية =*
*السيارة موجودة بأمريكا وتصل حسب الطلب … مدة وصول السيارة من 45 – 60 يوم من تاريخ الشراء وتوقيع العقد لدينا بالمؤسسة . العقد المبرم سيضمن السيارة من حيث البودي والماكينة والجير والد فرنس الجمرك 5 % من قيمة السياره*

*للمزيد *
*تويتر*
*https://twitter.com/ExporterGate*
* او منتدنا *
*http://fromusatoksa.com/forum/forum.php*

*او الفيس *
*https://www.facebook.com/exportergate?ref=hl*

*او الانستقرام *
*http://instagram.com/exportgate*

* 
*


*
*





































































Call
Send SMS
Add to Skype
You'll need Skype CreditFree via Skype


----------

